# Looks like next week may be the Start



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Ive been watching the temps every day, looks like we have a good chance of some warm weather next week.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Awesome! We need it for sure...


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

lol looks like I messed up the title instead on need it is supposed to be next, but thats what happens when I write more then one thing at once.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Looks ok to me ?


----------



## wolvron (Apr 17, 2008)

Multispeciestamer said:


> lol looks like I messed up the title instead on need it is supposed to be next, but thats what happens when I write more then one thing at once.


 

No biggie. just getting a tad excited. Bring on the Run..


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

So the run is gonna happen next week?


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

there are already some fishable numbers for whom like to have a chance at MORE THAN ONE FISH, dont understand that concept, but anyways....ITS ON.........chromers I say.....


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Its not just the fact that there will be fresh fish in the system but the fish that are already there will get more active and begain to feed a little making fishing much more rewarding a worth while.


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

wolvron said:


> No biggie. just getting a tad excited.* Bring on the Run*..


The run? You guys missed it, should have been fishing last week. It's over already.... 




I guess there might be a few stragglers around.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

The first signs of spring always leave me torn...Yes I like the influx of fish, but I generally dislike the influx of fishermen in some spots. Not being selfish, but I like to enjoy some solitude and have come to enjoy winter fishing more than spring.

I don't even think that I really dislike the influx of people fishing, I think it is more of the fact that I dislike what *some* of the spring fisherman bring along with them ethics wise.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

The start??? What the hell, in my opinion it ended back about the second week of December...

Bring on the clowns...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Anyone else think the aluminum hatch will be starting soon?


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Anyone else think the aluminum hatch will be starting soon?


My Hatch Chart shows the following Hatches going off the first of March. 
Aluminum.
Fiberglass.
Plastic Beer Cooler Toter's
Garbage Leaver's or Bank Pigs
Snagger's and Redd Dragger's will show up in good numbers towards the end of the Month.
:evilsmile


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

wintrrun said:


> My Hatch Chart shows the following Hatches going off the first of March.
> Aluminum.
> Fiberglass.
> Plastic Beer Cooler Toter's
> ...


 

:fish2:


hahahah :lol:


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Ive been watching the temps every day, looks like we have a good chance of some warm weather next week.


Same here. We have needed this for a while. Hopefully we can get enough runoff to make a difference.


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

Sweet, I guess I will hop off the bean bag, put down my beer and cheeto's, load up the bus with 500 of my closest friends and head to Berrien.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

You can bring your beer and cheeto's...


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

diztortion said:


> you can bring your beer and cheeto's...


lol


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Mitch said:


> The start??? What the hell, in my opinion it ended back about the second week of December...
> 
> Bring on the clowns...


That's what I was thinking--the start of what? :lol:


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

thousandcasts said:


> That's what I was thinking--the start of what? :lol:


The start of the bucket brigade season...

Get yur yeller poles ready!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

KWB said:


> Too busy these days to fish. Have not been in quite some time...


Well get your priorities straight, and get after it! It is starting this week. :lol:
Sorry, my attempt to get the thread back to it's original intent. Truthfully, from the weather forecast, things look like they probably will heat up pretty quickly in the next week, or two. Everyday well above freezing. Too bad there isn't more snowpack to melt off. But the frozen ground will get it done for a bit, when it thaws. If we don't get some significant rain events, the run will likely trickle in, and spread over a longer period of time. Sudden significant rains will cause large pushes of fish, if they happen. And inch of rain on frozen ground causes a lot of runoff very quickly.


----------



## Sprig (Jul 18, 2004)

Fishndude said:


> Well get your priorities straight, and get after it! It is starting this week. :lol:
> Sorry, my attempt to get the thread back to it's original intent. Truthfully, from the weather forecast, things look like they probably will heat up pretty quickly in the next week, or two. Everyday well above freezing. Too bad there isn't more snowpack to melt off. But the frozen ground will get it done for a bit, when it thaws. If we don't get some significant rain events, the run will likely trickle in, and spread over a longer period of time. Sudden significant rains will cause large pushes of fish, if they happen. And inch of rain on frozen ground causes a lot of runoff very quickly.


 
I vote for the trickle


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Sprig said:


> I vote for the trickle


You are a trickle!:lol:


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

My dad got a nice 12-13 pound Skamania today, been in the river a little while very wide body and long.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Skam huh????


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Ive caught and seen a lot of skams and I have to say this fish fit the bill but with out dna testing no one can be sure Steelhead come in all shapes and sizes. I still have the fish if anyone wishes to take a small sample and test it. I have no pics of the whole fish tho.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Carpmaster said:


> Skam huh????


Yeah, Skams are common down here year round. Pretty sure this one was a skam from last March.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

quest32a said:


> Yeah, Skams are common down here year round. Pretty sure this one was a skam from last March.


Nice!


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I guess only one steelhead was caught this evening so its still slow


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

wintrrun said:


> Multi,
> I am sorry that my opinion of what you posted hurt your feelings.
> Feel free to P.M me and i will give this matter the utmost attention it deserves.
> Before we get to that let me break down why your statement " Any steelheader knows spring is when the action is" has recieved the grunt of sarcasm.
> ...


Some of us are steelhead fishermen and steelheaders and damned proud of it. I don't personally care for your made up stereotypes.

This is the internet though, and self proclaimed experts beat their drum here daily!


----------



## Sprig (Jul 18, 2004)

Spanky said:


> Some of us are steelhead fishermen and steelheaders and damned proud of it. I don't personally care for your made up stereotypes.
> 
> This is the internet though, and self proclaimed experts beat their drum here daily!


Well said.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I agree with Spanky as well, put it perfect dude. I'm a steelheader, which means I'm a steelhead fisherman; one and the same man. Steelhead used to be all about fun, now, lots of complaining.....


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Spanky said:


> Some of us are steelhead fishermen and steelheaders and damned proud of it. I don't personally care for your made up stereotypes.
> 
> This is the internet though, and self proclaimed experts beat their drum here daily!


You know though, it will never ever - ever end....there are many types found in the steelhead fishing world...no offense to my friends that fall into some of these random "made up" stereotypes but here's how I see it; there are a few that catch fish and are easy going and friendly but smart enough not to pimp their spots openly but will trust others and share info to help a "brother" - downright good people, there are a few goofs that dont give a &(& $#$^ about anything they get along with all and spill all the beans about everything, there are elitists that their way is the right way and only the best works yadayada and will never help another, there are the grumps and/or loaners who are great fisherman but keep totally to themselves, there are the know it alls that do fish and make a "high profile", but you wonder if they ever do catch anything at all, LOL, and then you have the internet tough guys who know it all, hate it all, disagree with it all, hate us all, and so on....LOL, and maybe a few other types. This is just a perspective, although silly and a crazy run-on sentence, but most of you with personalities and humility know what I am saying! That said there are many on here I would yet love to share a drift or beer with, many of which I already have, and some......well you can imagine....lets get along and catch some steelies!!!
I am getting cabin fever this week, sitting in the office must be killing too many of my brain cells....LOL


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

The way Ive always told the difference between a skam and a manistee besides body shape is by the tail. Skams have a wider longer tail from top to bottom. I think thats is why they are so fast they get all of their speed from their wider tail. Ive also learned that they are easier to tail than a manistee. Also by the mouth the mouth is usually larger on the buck skams and the male mainstees have the signature big muscly shoulders lol :lol:


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ive seen all kinds of steelhead fishermen I dont mind any of them except for the goof who tries to be everyone's friend and "pimps" out all the honey holes :rant: like carpmaster said. Nothing worse in my opinion Ive even ended friendships because of it. A little extreme but betrayal is unforgivable...


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

Whatever happened to just being a fisherman? When did it become a must to label yourself as a certain type of angler? No doubt the human desire to boost ones ego played a major role...


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

KWB said:


> Whatever happened to just being a fisherman? When did it become a must to label yourself as a certain type of angler? No doubt the human desire to boost ones ego played a major role...


As long as everyone offers consideration to others. A little respect goes along ways. Just don't come by me and setup with 3 rods on the bottom attempting to catch steelhead while riding a bucket.


----------



## Ruckbeat (Mar 11, 2009)

Carpmaster said:


> You know though, it will never ever - ever end....there are many types found in the steelhead fishing world...no offense to my friends that fall into some of these random "made up" stereotypes but here's how I see it; there are a few that catch fish and are easy going and friendly but smart enough not to pimp their spots openly but will trust others and share info to help a "brother" - downright good people, there are a few goofs that dont give a &(& $#$^ about anything they get along with all and spill all the beans about everything, there are elitists that their way is the right way and only the best works yadayada and will never help another, there are the grumps and/or loaners who are great fisherman but keep totally to themselves, there are the know it alls that do fish and make a "high profile", but you wonder if they ever do catch anything at all, LOL, and then you have the internet tough guys who know it all, hate it all, disagree with it all, hate us all, and so on....LOL, and maybe a few other types. This is just a perspective, although silly and a crazy run-on sentence, but most of you with personalities and humility know what I am saying! That said there are many on here I would yet love to share a drift or beer with, many of which I already have, and some......well you can imagine....lets get along and catch some steelies!!!
> I am getting cabin fever this week, sitting in the office must be killing too many of my brain cells....LOL


 
Don't forget the GRAMMAR NAZIS....my red pen runneth over!


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

diztortion said:


> As long as everyone offers consideration to others. A little respect goes along ways. Just don't come by me and setup with 3 rods on the bottom attempting to catch steelhead while riding a bucket.


Ok, well not quite sure what the heck this has to do with anything, but whatever.


----------



## Goosemanhnt4fud (Oct 7, 2008)

I fish for steelhead too...and bass and bluegill....I fish...I meet people along the way, i make friends, we talk about fishing while we catch fish, we keep some fish and release others back, we help each other with techniques and baits, we enjoy what we are privileged to do... we have fun... 
just my 2 cents...


----------

